# flex track



## Drifter (Jan 8, 2009)

HI every one i'm new to this stuff can you tell me the differance is in code 100 code 83 and code 70 track is. Thanks Drifter.


----------



## Drifter (Jan 8, 2009)

I should have read through every ones questions first and i would have found my on answer.


----------

